
Mathematical Treasure: James A. Garfield's Proof of the Pythagorean Theorem - smacktoward
https://www.maa.org/press/periodicals/convergence/mathematical-treasure-james-a-garfields-proof-of-the-pythagorean-theorem
======
dharmon
If the second paragraph of "A Short Biography" is at all interesting, then you
should definitely read _The Destiny of the Republic_.

It covers Garfield's unexpected rise to president, his assassination, Bell's
attempt to save him, the nutter who shot him, and more.

For me it was also an interesting coverage of a time period I knew basically
nothing about, immediately after reconstruction.

------
geevi
Actually an equally simple proof (if not simpler IMHO) was known many 1000s of
years ago. See
[http://www.geom.uiuc.edu/~demo5337/Group3/Bhaskara.html](http://www.geom.uiuc.edu/~demo5337/Group3/Bhaskara.html)

~~~
ptah
I want to know more about bhaskara

